# State land problems - people ignoring hunters



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m sitting here on some state land on a pond. Set up very nicely. Some ******* is throwing a ball for his dog to swim after twenty yards away. It’s very obvious my decoys are out and there are alternative areas for him to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cornett said:


> I’m sitting here on some state land on a pond. Set up very nicely. Some ******* is throwing a ball for his dog to swim after twenty yards away. It’s very obvious my decoys are out and there are alternative areas for him to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Call the DNR for hunter harrassment maybe?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

May not know what hunting is and decoys.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Talk to him nicely and see if he is doing this on purpose. Maybe he will leave or maybe you need to make a call to the DNR.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

don't bother calling the DNR. Hunter harassment law isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Three shot volley on a ghost goose.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

State land is tough, it’s open for everyone to use. Giving people space is more of a personal/moral/principle call. Unfortunately no regs stating you need to be x feet from hunters, bird watchers, hikers, etc. 

There’s no harassment, if there’s no harassment. lol.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Buddy and I were hunting an island on a busy lake. Weather too nice. But we shoot a lot of birds on nice days as the hangover crowd shakes it off and takes their wake boats out to waste gas around noon, spooking up birds.

And then there's kayaking. They stay close to shore and are generally sneaky. We had some pull up in the back side of the island. One buries herself in the thickest cover about five feet from my buddy and pops a squat. They go back to their kayaks, paddle around and into our spread. Start taking pictures. Then they paddle up to one decoy and pick it up. Then my buddy yells "they're fake".

One girl apologized. The other turned bright red.

Later a flock of geese flared off at 80 yards. Funny how geese can spot a fake at that range but kayakers not so much at 2'.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If you ask them to leave and they don't, call the DNR. They won't get a ticket but a guy with a badge and a gun might make a point. And a better impression than a guy in camo with a gun yelling at them.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a conversation with them. That’s likely the best bet. I had a women in mid November swimming 100 feet from my spread. Water was damn cold. I was hunting on the beach but hell it was November. Had the rowing club come thru every Saturday morning in a spot also. You never know what you’ll see or deal with out there.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Always be an ambassador for the sport when dealing with non hunters on state land.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I have had jet skiers come right through decoys set up down by Lake Erie had about 40 floaters out,had Water skier do the same. Shortly after head birds come by had to go upstairs on dropped a double. All part of the fun on state land. Was deer hunting once with bow during the rut guy come through said I wanna go find his watch from Last deer season. Good luck be , Be safe and shoot Them in the lips


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Always be an ambassador for the sport when dealing with non hunters on state land.


That was best said Jerry, it may be hard but try to be polite if possible. And as mentioned above some people really don't know about hunting and that you are doing it there. Silly but true. Hope everyone has a good hunting season and most of all enjoy your time outdoors


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

be nice and don't do anything that could turn on you, remember you can't fix stupid!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We were hunting anchored just off the north pier at Holland the year it was closed for remodeling. Banging away on mallards. Lady comes out there with her designer foo foo dog screaming bloody murder and calling the cops on us.

She got a ticket for walking around several barricades to get to the pier. 

Everyone else on the pier got a ticket and the officer told them all it was because of her. It's not like they could leave, their options were to get in line and wait for the ticket, or swim.

We got an apology from the officer for the misunderstanding, and a limit of mallards.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

It’s not only isolated to Michigan. 

I’m currently in Montana for a vacation. Was fishing yesterday from shore. First, some guy starts throwing a stick to his dog 20 ft from me and dog literally comes within a few feet of my bobber, luckily didn’t hook the dog. After watching a few retrieves I decideed to relocate. Second, at my new location near an inlet that’s 30 ft wide, 2 kayakers (husband/wife, husband is lead kayaker) come paddling within feet of my bobber to go another 20 ft to the end, really dude??. Now they are between me and the inlet, no way out, so I place a nice cast a few ft from the opposite bank. I “courteously” lifted my line so they could paddle back out (wife lead canoe). The wife seemed a little embarrassed of turnip she married as they had to duck under my line to get back to the main lake.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

We were watching husband and wife kayakers coming around the lake. Heard the husband say, I'm going to see how close I can get to those ducks. The wife hung back, almost like she thought it was a bad idea. The guy was about 10 yards behind us when my buddy touched a round off. He damn near dumped his kayak. LOL


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Been in the layout boat out by Detroit lighthouse head fire couple warning shots, To let them know I was there.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Had bass fishermen casting into our decoys at the NQP marsh one weekend. Gun shots all around them and they had no clue.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Had guys fishing firing casts to either side of our spinny in tc one year at hours. Other lakes are banging all around. Guy asks what it's all about, his buddy said it was bow season. They reached the conclusion that crossbows were really loud. We sat hidden 25 yards away, ducks flaring like mad, in shear awe. The skinny alone should have been a clue.

I wanted to bull rush out if the brush screaming hunkered over and see if any one posted about a sasquatch sighting.


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Had guys fishing firing casts to either side of our spinny in tc one year at hours. Other lakes are banging all around. Guy asks what it's all about, his buddy said it was bow season. They reached the conclusion that crossbows were really loud. We sat hidden 25 yards away, ducks flaring like mad, in shear awe. The skinny alone should have been a clue.
> 
> I wanted to bull rush out if the brush screaming hunkered over and see if any one posted about a sasquatch sighting.


Lmao I’ve scared the **** out of people turkey hunting before to the point that I almost dumped someone off a mountain bike trail when they finally noticed me walking through the woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Saturday we had a fishing boat come on a string to 100 yards from us. I stood up, he waved and left. Happy day afield, and we harvested 1.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I’m sure some bow hunter out there is telling the story of a dumba$$ duck hunter, coming out through the woods at 0 dark thirty, full pack of decoys, waders etc. That dumba$$ stopped directly under the tree the bow hunter was in and proceeded to return some fluids to the soli. When the bow hunter cleared his throat, the dumba$$ duck hunter went white with terror! Ive hunted with the dumba$$ the last 34 years—and he bears a striking resemblance to me!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Swamp Boss said:


> I’m sure some bow hunter out there is telling the story of a dumba$$ duck hunter, coming out through the woods at 0 dark thirty, full pack of decoys, waders etc. That dumba$$ stopped directly under the tree the bow hunter was in and proceeded to return some fluids to the soli. When the bow hunter cleared his throat, the dumba$$ duck hunter went white with terror! Ive hunted with the dumba$$ the last 34 years—and he bears a striking resemblance to me!


Hilarious. I thought I was the only dumba$$.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Swamp Boss said:


> I’m sure some bow hunter out there is telling the story of a dumba$$ duck hunter, coming out through the woods at 0 dark thirty, full pack of decoys, waders etc. That dumba$$ stopped directly under the tree the bow hunter was in and proceeded to return some fluids to the soli. When the bow hunter cleared his throat, the dumba$$ duck hunter went white with terror! Ive hunted with the dumba$$ the last 34 years—and he bears a striking resemblance to me!





waxico said:


> Hilarious. I thought I was the only dumba$$.


Hilarious. At least you were just returning fluids..... years ago while I was still a deer-waiter, I hunted the morning then left the stand, drove into town and got some lunch before returning to deer wait the afternoon.. I was about half way back to my stand in the woods when the second bowl of chili I just had for lunch seemed like not such a good idea any more.... I dropped my gear and bow, grabbed my roll of TP from my pack and walked off my trail a little bit to find a tree to lean up against.... Just as I finish up and think man I'm glad nobody was around to hear/see that! As I'm pulling my pants up, I happened to look up and there was a bow hunter looking at me 15-20 feet away, shaking his head... I apologized, blamed it on the chili lunch and grabbed my stuff and got out of there. A couple minutes later, I heard him climbing out of the tree. a few minutes later, I heard his truck door slam and his truck start up. Not sure what his problem was?!? He should've stayed and hunted the bait pile i left him, deer love beans!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i've had kayaker paddle by my spread and say "harold, look at the ducks...they're not even scared of us". then she paddled over to them and got close and realized they were plastic.....didn't stop there...she paddled up to one and picked it up and starts telling harold how strange this is....then i announced it wasn't real and she about fell out of her boat. She had no idea we were all 10 yrds from her.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

My friend Ken and I were at the end of a state launch because we were beat to a spot. We set up and just after dawn the perch fisherman started showing up. Within an hour it was shoulder to shoulder. Ken says, "Get ready, some on the left." The guys next to me tells his friend that there's no way we'll...


* BOOM, BA BOOM, BOOM, BA BOOM!!!!*


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

We were setup in the boat hiding in some cattails on a slow morning. Had some bass fisherman sliding along the Lilly pads casting into open spots. We watched the fat one pick up one of my goose decoys and put it in the boat about 25 feet away from us. We were in such disbelief watching them scratch there heads over my goose decoy, I never even yelled out for him to put it back. 
I often wonder what exactly he tells people about the decoy? I bet it’s a funny story. They were as puzzled as I’ve ever seen anyone in my life. I bet he pulls my decoy out to show people as he tells his story of the mysterious plastic geese. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

